# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  Gà xông khói, gà xông khói, gà

## hafood_01

Hà Food’s xin gửi tới quý khách hàng sản phẩm: Chân giò muối hun khói, Gà ta hun khói, Vịt xông trà rút xương, Bắp bò hun khói, Bắp bò xông trà, Chân giò xông trà
 Đảm bảo: An toàn thực phẩm, không sử dụng hàn the, không chất bảo quản, các sản phẩm được đóng túi hút chân không. Các sản phẩm chế biến theo đơn đặt hàng nên đảm bảo sản phẩm điều tươi ngon, sản phẩm được sản xuất tại Hà Nội.
*Báo giá sản phẩm:* 
*+ Chả dê: 80.000/ 500g*
**
+* Gà ủ muối / Gà ủ muối hun khói: 90.000/ 500g*

*+ Bắp bò muối  / Bắp bò muối xông khói 185.000/ 500g*
**
*+ Chân giò ủ muối xông  khói: 90.000/ 500g*
*
 + Lưỡi heo hun khói: 120.000/ 500g*
**
*+ Tai heo xông khói: 145.000/ 500g*

*+ Chả cốm: 55.000/ 500g
*
**
Hãy liên hệ để đặt hàng 
*Hotline: 0976.210.210* 
Hà Food’s  
*- Địa chỉ:* 
*Địa chỉ 1:* 783 Đê La Thành – Thành Công – Ba Đình – Hà Nội
*Hotline: 0976.210.210* 
*Địa chỉ 2:* SN 11 Ngõ 3 Phạm Tuấn Tài – Cầu giấy – Hà Nội
 Website: Gà muối xông khói

Email 1: hafood.hn@gmail.com

Chan gio muoi, Chan gio xong khoi, Chan gio hun khoi,Ga muoi xong khoi, Ga hun khoi, Ga xong khoi, Bap bo muoi, Bap bo xong khoi, bap bo muoi xong khoi, cha de, cha de ninh binh, cha de hafood, chuyen cung cap cha de

----------

